# Percheron Paint Cross



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello all thinking of having my Percheron mare bred to a Paint stallion. Was wondering what you all think of this cross? I've found some pictures on the web, and they look like a great cross. My mare would be bred to Scenic Jet Jewel, pictured below. Does anyone own a paint/percheron cross?

My mare is seven and is 17.2 hands high, all black with a white star and lots of feathering on her feet.

He is registered ScenicJet Jewel 16.2 hands with, with APHA. He has Easy Jet and Top Deck in him along with many others. He also goes all the way back to the wonderful King stallion! He is very loud colored and has some unique markings like blue roan color on one rear leg, which you can barely see in the picture (back left leg). He has been tested for HYPP and is N/N so no worries.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

What is your goal for the foal? (What are you looking to get out of this combination?)


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> What is your goal for the foal? (What are you looking to get out of this combination?)


Looking to raise an all around horse, for trail riding and just pleasure riding. I only show at open fairs in various events, halter and western classes. Not sure if I would show or not. Have always loved both breeds as well, would love to see the cross. Both horses have very good conformation IMO and seem like the cross would make a very stocky/tall foal which is what I'm looking for, not to mention he has always throw very loud color/ paint combinations, which is a PLUS. Not just looking for the color in any means.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

*draft cross*

Hello! I am kind of wondering this same thing even though I already have a spotted draft/paint cross who is a coming three year old. I bought her in winter and am still not sure what color she really is. she is also butt high at the moment and only stands 14hh at the wither while 14.2hh at the butt. Just wondering if this is still her growing? I think it's a wait and see type thing.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> Hello! I am kind of wondering this same thing even though I already have a spotted draft/paint cross who is a coming three year old. I bought her in winter and am still not sure what color she really is. she is also butt high at the moment and only stands 14hh at the wither while 14.2hh at the butt. Just wondering if this is still her growing? I think it's a wait and see type thing.


Please don't hijack threads. If you have questions about your horse, start a new thread as I don't see how anything you've stated/asked has anything to do with the OP's questions. Thank you.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

REALLY looking for percheron/paint opinions, information and pictures. Sorry, just don't want the thread going in a different direction. ):


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Can you share pictures of your mare? Some Percherons are better suited to stock horse crosses than others.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Not the best pictures, but only ones I have right now. She has a normal quarter horse saddle on 15" just to show her size. I will taking more pictures tonight and tomorrow and will then post for you guys! Just have these to get started, sorry the second one is so small that's what I get for using my "smart" phone.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Personally, I wouldn't. With the market like it is, there are just so many grade horses going for less than it would take to fill your car with gas.

I've got a colt that is a PerchxPaint (daddy was perch, momma was paint) and I can confidently say that he is one of the ugliest horse's I've ever seen. His conformation is such that he will likely never be good for much more than just plodding around on trails...and both sire and dam have good conformation.

Truthfully, the foal outcome of a draft and stock parent is a crap shoot at best. Sometimes you get really nice foals and other times they get the worst characteristics of both breeds (I've seen draft bodies on stock horse legs :?). If it was me, I would go out and spend $25-$50 on a wealing/yearling/2 year old that was the color, pattern, temperament, and conformation that I wanted.

Also, breeding to a paint doesn't guarantee color...as can be seen by my guy.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

here a pic of a perch/paint cross out of my paint stud, that was born before I bought the stud.


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

cmarie said:


> here a pic of a perch/paint cross out of my paint stud, that was born before I bought the stud.


Maybe she should breed to your stud! Nice baby there.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> Maybe she should breed to your stud! Nice baby there.


Thanks he's a nice boy, the horse in the pic is Sir Lancelot, and the lady riding him is a paraplegic. 
My stud Romeo


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

As others said, you aren't quaranteed color  My gelding is a perch/paint. His sire was a big (17.2) splashy perch/paint, also black and white but the mare was a bay and my gelding is a bay. At local shows, the judges never quite know what to do with him!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

CMarie: Whew! That is one FINE horse your stud produced.

OP: Maybe check the classifieds and see if you find anything that you are looking for. There may be a perfect draft X paint that you don't have to wait years and years to ride.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

There are plenty of foals out there (yes, even draft crosses) that you can raise. You absolutely don't need to add more.

And I do know and regularly ride a percheron/paint cross. I like Rocko very much.

But we really don't need any more. Plus that stallion has undesirable conformation and your mare isn't too peachy either.

So, no... Please don't do it.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> CMarie: Whew! That is one FINE horse your stud produced.
> 
> OP: Maybe check the classifieds and see if you find anything that you are looking for. There may be a perfect draft X paint that you don't have to wait years and years to ride.


Thanks ClaPorte, he has produced several very nice babies that are competitive in several disciplines. I can't wait until my babies from him hit the ground.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

mudpie said:


> There are plenty of foals out there (yes, even draft crosses) that you can raise. You absolutely don't need to add more.
> 
> And I do know and regularly ride a percheron/paint cross. I like Rocko very much.
> 
> ...


Could you please explain the undesirable conformation in the OP's horse and the stud she picked out, people on this forum make statements like that all the time but don't say why. People here are trying to learn so please back up your statement as to why.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Honestly...I don't really like the OPs stud at all. I like his color but really that's all I see in him. His head seems too big, his neck almost looks ewed, shoulder a bit upright and overall he just looks plain weak. I never would have guessed he was a stud. How old is he in that picture? What discipline is he?

I'd suggest not breeding just for the facts that everyone else has said already about there being plenty out there already. But if you insist in breeding...I'd look for a better stud. A better built and probably more stocky one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Something I find odd...I googled the stallion and found this on there:

"paint for stud!!!!! BEWARE!!!
greenbay.craigslist.org › ... › farm & garden
7 hours ago – Beware of black and white paint for stud! Aka scenic jet jewel. Location: close to gb ..."

It's been flagged for removal so can't read it but wonder what that's about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure I just really didn't feel like it. Here we go...

To start off, this aged paint stallion demonstrates downhill conformation. He's wasp-waisted, or in other words not deep enough in his flank. He has a long, weak back and a short neck that ties in poorly to his steep shoulder. His badly angled croup supports a tail set too high. He has short cannon bones in the front, as well. This is all I can tell, as there are no other angles to this picture.

The OP's picture of the mare isn't a good conformation picture, but from what I can tell she has a short back and downhill conformation, as well as a steep but rounded croup.

All things considered, I once again say no.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait a tic...found the other side of it. 
paint at stud

"For the person posting to not breed to Scenic Jet Jewel you need to stop! Just because things did not work out for you does not mean that people should not breed to him. He is a wonderful respectful stallion. Your mare was a maiden mare and we did what was right by not breeding her anymore this heat cycle to prevent infection. This is slander what you are doing and you need to stop! If you feel this is the way to get rid of ur frustrations that is fine but then I will call my attorney. Please stop! For people wondering what happened, well it is a scenario that unfortunately us horse breeders deal with once in awhile. "
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Wait...are you breeding her or selling her?
Beautiful Percheron Mare

Definitely wouldn't go the "if she won't sell I'll just breed her" route...if that's what you're doing. Not saying you are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

mudpie said:


> Sure I just really didn't feel like it. Here we go...
> 
> To start off, this aged paint stallion demonstrates downhill conformation. He's wasp-waisted, or in other words not deep enough in his flank. He has a long, weak back and a short neck that ties in poorly to his steep shoulder. His badly angled croup supports a tail set too high. He has short cannon bones in the front, as well. This is all I can tell, as there are no other angles to this picture.
> 
> ...


Thanks that's a good explanation.


----------



## RGPearson3 (Feb 6, 2012)

Your mare is cute . I agree that the studs tail is very high, but other then that i like his looks. I would definitely want to know what his personality was like before breeding to him though. Raising a foal can be so much fun, just remember that things don't always go as expected. Sometimes the foal won't be as pretty as you'd hope but that doesn't mean they won't be an excellent riding horse and friend.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for all the critique, after thinking about it and again seeing/hearing the risks of a very poor conformation possibility IF I were to breed her it would be to a Percheron Stud. There are good and bad outcomes from the cross and with all the drama found out about the stud, it's going to be a no go. IMO you can't really take either side unless you know what happened, and there's so much drama that has unfolded. He IS a very good looking stud. But he has come into question with other breedings. She has assured there is no issue, I know her on a personal level. But again, it's NOT worth risking my mares safety at all, no matter what happened. 

@mudpie, I understand the critique thank you! It was a bad picture, and she does look funny in that picture after looking, she looks VERY shrunk, short and downhill. Although not the case, besides being a little short backed. 

@Bridgertrot, Was going to sell her a while ago, I renewed the post on accident while trying to renew another one for a horse blanket I'm selling. A very buddy sour gelding had attached to her, she had no interest. I was boarding though and did not want her hurt. This gelding would not stop. It was to the point where no training would help. The gelding would jump fences, break fences, just about anything to get to her, I felt she was in danger and had to get rid of her. I had a friend take her in for a few months. Now that gelding is gone, she is home and better than ever thank god.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What ever you do I wish you and your horse luck


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you all! It really is nice to have other people's opinions, whether good or bad I appreciate them all. I'm sure we've all become headstrong when we see a flashy stud and would love to think of the perfect foal. Perfect foals can be one in a million, or maybe can be yours, as some of the other posters have said. Studs can throw color and can both have good conformation, but that isn't always said for the foals. I'm not one to jump into things, and I think this would not be one situation to start. I want to do what's best, and right. Will not be breeding her for a while, if ever depending on what happens, until I can find a suitable Percheron stud.


Thank you all again.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I too, do not like the looks of that stallion. For all of the above reasons stated. After seeing him, i lookes him up to see if there are more pictures, maybe it was just that one. I got to their website and still dont like the stallion. 

The site says he has many championship and stuff, but im not sure how. He doesnt look like grand champion apha material to me. His headset is WAY high under saddle too. 

Hes definitely got color though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

